# leasing hunting land



## jeremyswallace (Jan 31, 2009)

myself and my parents are looking for hunting land. We are looking to lease some land. Or if you have some small projects that you my need help with we could work out a deal as for i have been a carpenter for about 15 years. if you have something either pm me or call me at 330 990 0030 please leave message as i am not able to carry my phone at work. thank you jeremy


looking for in ohio or west virgina


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

call Mead paper company..they lease THOUSANDS of acres of hunting land in Southern Ohio


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

WranglerRouser said:


> I have a 217 acre parcel available for hunting lease in Guernsey County, Ohio near Quaker City for $4560/yr. PM your phone number if interested and I'll call to discuss. Thanks!


how did you come up with this number???


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

WranglerRouser said:


> I have a 217 acre parcel available for hunting lease in Guernsey County, Ohio near Quaker City for $4560/yr. PM your phone number if interested and I'll call to discuss. Thanks!


Ouch!!!!!!


----------



## kprice (May 23, 2009)

WranglerRouser said:


> I have a 217 acre parcel available for hunting lease in Guernsey County, Ohio near Quaker City for $4560/yr. PM your phone number if interested and I'll call to discuss. Thanks!


Good luck with that ridiculous number lol 

Sent from my ADR6350 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------

